# Full body deer mount



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just got it back!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice hooves. Shiny


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Another pic of


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats Badass... I can see my father-in-law salivating.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Nice*

Nice looking deer. Where was he killed at.


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Enterprise al area


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me guess..... His name is "Sox"


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great mount !!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal!!! Nice un!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

nice.there is would no way in hell my wife let me put that in our house though.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

specktackler57 said:


> nice.there is would no way in hell my wife let me put that in our house though.


 
"let"???????

don't you pay bills there too?


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Forgot to say! Thanks donald cooley! He also did both of these mounts


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Donald Cooley has done 4 mounts for me.They all look like there still breathin.I need one more,and he will be the one to do it.That full body mount looks SWEET!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I have always dreamed of having a full body mount. What does a full body mount go for today? That would be one of those things my wife wouldn't know about until I was carrying it through the front door. Great looking deer!


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Depends on the taxidermist cooley is bout 1500 friend of mine called chad he charges about 3000


----------

